# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  BVI and a sailboat

## MartinS

I'm headed to Tortola Friday, 01/24, to board a 52 mono hull and sail aimlessly around for a week. If you have any interesting destinations please let me know. They should involve something interesting to photograph, and rum. Or maybe just rum. 

After a week it's off to Antigua for a day or two and then to a Montserrat villa..... Montserrat is near the top of my travel bucket list so really excited about getting there...

----------


## amyb

Sounds wonderful, Martin. Enjoy your travels.

Bisous,
Amy

----------


## noel

Have a great trip Martin.
Interested to hear your report on Montserrat.

----------


## MIke R

As I ve already told you..... Jost vandyke

you will love it

happy trails and stay in touch

i ve been doin my homework on Montserrat like you asked

----------


## JoshA

Sounds like a great plan, Martin! You can check out my last BVI trip in this forum, https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...Virgin-Islands, for ideas for a week cruise. If you haven't been to Anegada, it's a good stop to plan for although many leave it out because of the extra distance. Watch your depth there! I'm now actually in PR close to where you will be and tempted to offer to be your crew. Montserrat is on my bucket list as well. Are you sailing there?

----------


## MartinS

After BVI I am staying with friends on Antigua for a day or two, then "Fly-Montserrat" over to Montserrat..... We talked about sailing over on a friends boat, but I don't know that the boat is seaworthy enough for me to transit from Antigua to Montserrat......

----------


## julianne

Martin---what a fun trip. I'm sure you already have lots of suggestions but I'll throw these in (both in Jost van Dyck): Corsair's for great food (Great Harbor) and Sydney's Peace & Love for drinks (Little Harbor). Enjoy!

----------


## MartinS

Thanks,,, I'll check for them....

----------


## katva

Just happened to get this blog in my in-box this morning.  The writer is so funny---her blogs are always enjoyable, and this is Part 1 of the BVI trip she recently took.  A bit long, but worth the read, IMHO

http://traceyg.travellerspoint.com/89/

----------


## NHDiane

Martin - this sounds like such a great itinerary.  I've always been intrigued by Montserrat myself...look forward to hearing about it when you return. Enjoy and safe travels

----------


## MartinS

My trip is all about photography,,,, I will post many pictures.....

----------


## MIke R

> My trip is all about photography,,,, I will post many pictures.....



yeah right...not about rum or fishing at all.....sure

----------


## sbhlvr

> yeah right...not about rum or fishing at all.....sure



lol!!!
Sounds great and can't wait to hear all about it. See ya in a few months

Carol

----------


## Valerie

The weekend barbecue at Foxy's on JVD is fantastic. And for a bit of luxury we love Scrub Island. They give marina guests full access to the entire property with a lovely pool and spa facilities.

----------

